# 400 Gallon Wild Tanganyika Tank Setup + Back to Nature



## Ssssssspit_Fire

*
Hey guys
I believe some of you remember my tank preparations from about 2.5 years ago

for those who don't, http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hlight=400

My Ps. saulosi tank continued for about a year later
that's the way it looked:










After a few months later I decided I'm sick of saulosis (I'm the first person who brought them to Israel)
And I decided I want to make me a big variety of all the cichlids I like (mostly malawi)
I ended up with a 60 species aquarium, some of them rare, some special, some didn't even exist in my country and some very common but I like very much.
Here is a picture of that tank:










That tank was working till 3 months ago.

And here out latest story begins

For over a year now I was interesting in the Back To Nature backgrounds and modules
It's a swedish company that manufactures the most vivid and natural looking backgrounds and modules for aquariums. I've seen breathtaking aquariums that contain those backgrounds. 
I've done some research and I found out that no one in Israel has a back to nature background.
I decided I want one for my tank.
Here are the 2 tanks that inspired me the most:



















Then, I started looking for ways to make a DIY background for my tank, eventually I gave up and went looking for real aquarium backgrounds.
I went over several companies, but BTN's backgrounds were the best looking!
So, what do I do to get the background to my house back in Israel? I found out that the biggest piece of background they make is 200X60 (cm) while my tank is 260X80 so I goota figure out how I'm gonna hide those 20 cm between the background and the glass and to glue together another piece of 60cm in the width. 
I decided due to all of that I want to choose with my own eyes (because there are several series of BTN and many color of each series) so I decided I;m going to the distributer in germany (the biggest in europe)
in 1 week from the day of the decision the next pictures were taken:



















Yup, I went to germany and not for vecation, I've benn there for about 2.5 days.
Also, I am during my military service (I'm 19 years old) in the IDF (Israel's defense force - Israel's army) and went without permission while risking severe punishment.
I landed in Berlin, and the distributer is located in a small town called Lauenau about 350 km from Berlin. So I took a high speed train to a city called Hannover and from the train station the distributor (a charming man named Helmutt) offered to pick me up (a 25 mintues drive each direction)
I got there and saw some very nice aquariums:





































And here are the colors of the malawi and tanganyika series









Because my tanks is 260cm so I took 2 pieces of 200cm background
and 8 modules aswell
everything was wrapped up in a huge carton










Now, how on earth am I going to get that thing back home?!?!
I decided to take it with me back home
The nice man, Helmutt took me back to the Hannover train station and we walked in like two commplete idiots with this huge package inside the stations. We arrived the platform and the platform manager told us we can't get this onboard, we tried convincing him but he said it's not possible, so, eventually I took a slow (but big) train back to berlin that could fit my package.
When I got to berlin I took another train to my hotel. (Think of all the people that helped me carry this thing out and in of different vehicles)
The next day I took a taxi van to the airport and when I got to the airport people looked at me like I was of outer space wondering off with the huge package. At the check in counter I was told I have to go to the heavy cargo area. 
In the heavy cargo area I was told they could not fit this pacakge in the plane because there is not enough room (small plane) and I will have to leave my package in berlin. Then a 50 euro bill was slipped into the guy's pocket and the package was on the plane 
When I got home friends picked me up and we tied the monster on the top of the car.
the next day I arrived to my base, where they held me a military trial and I only got a warning 

the backgrounds and modules in my house:



















I decied I want to make an aquarium with only wild fish, all F0, WC!
knowing the instalation will not be easy at all due to my tank's big dimensions I decided to call in a proffesional with building glass aquariums, his name is Shimon

before Shimon arrived I cleaned my tank from water and gravel leftovers and also my sump.










that's me finishing picking up all the gravel










The first big problem we had to face is taking out one of the glass stabilizators on the top of the tank in order to get the background inside, it took Shimon 2.5 hours and 15 knife razors haha.










I made a suggestion of building these "tables" for the background to be sitting on:










on the top of the background I decided to insert some glass pieces in order to affix in place and then silicone the whole thing:



















Shimon cutting the second piece (60 cm)



















first module in place










I added 10 pots for extra hiding places, pots were glued










The, Shimon told me about a problem I didn't realise before; I wanted to put 4 modules not in their specified way, I didn't think it's much of a problem because I've seen some aquariums with those modules standing in the way I wanted it to look like. We came up with a creative solution, glueing rocks to the inside of the modules and blasting it with silicone (we used only for this purpose 16 tubes of aquarium silicone). In 1 module we glues pieces of glass.



















afterwards I wanted to hide the second overflow box (on the left side) so I decided to glue a big module to the top of tank, the only thing is that the module base is 60 cm while the left stabilizator is 20 cm. so we glued another 40 cm glass piece and the we glues the module.










and it's done










stabilizator back in place










הוספתי את התאורה (לאחר התמונה שמתי את הרפלקטורים)

lights (reflectors came on after the picture was taken)



















also, a 23 pound (10 k) of filterwool










Cichlid diet:










my big sump (not all of it is shown)










stocking as planned(reminding you that all fish are wild caught):

5. C. gibberosa (Moba) (Zaire Blue)
5. C gibberosa (Samazi) (Blue Bismark)
11. A. calvus (black)
11. A. calvus (white)
11. A. compressiceps (Orange)
10. J, regani (Kipili)
11. T. moorii (Mpulungu)
12. T. sp. "Ikola" (Ikola)
11. T. sp. "Red" (Chimba)
6. T. brichardi (Mpimbwe)
1. P. trewavasae
1. B. tricoti
10. N. leleupi
**Also, in a few days:
2. O. nasuta (Orange)
2. E. kilesa
2. E. cyanostictus (Kasanga)

I arrived to the wild tanganyika fish farm
here are some shots:



























































































Here are 35 bags of all the fish










2 weeks has passed and I called a friend and an Israeli cichlid expert, Dr. Chaim Shohat, who is also an amzing photographer, the man came in with a Cannon D70, and a Cannon EOS Mark 3(!!), also with several lenses and 2 tripods and and 2 automated from a distances flashes









Final shots:*

*

(Click for larger view, highly recommended)


















On the right, blue bismark and on the left is moba









Blue bismark









Moba









black calvus


















white calvus


















comp









mpulungu




































ikola



























mpimbwe









chimba


















leleupi









regani kipili









petro


















notice the small teeth


















bunch


















eating









and here are a few photographes from my camera (haha)
































































tricoti









leleupi









Also, a video

(small screen is recommended due to low quality





400 Gallon tank

260x80x70 (cm)

512 Watts of lighting

350 litre sump

11 watt UV

600 watt jager (heating)
Hope you enjoyed it!
Spit_Fire.*


----------



## TrashmanNYC




----------



## D-007

Sorry, but I find the story behind getting the background is pill that's too big to swallow.

However, the tank and the occupants look nice.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

D-007 said:


> Sorry, but I find the story behind getting the background is pill that's too big to swallow.
> 
> However, the tank and the occupants look nice.


*Are you saying that I'm lying? *


----------



## D-007

Well it is a bit hard to believe that you can just go AWOL at such short notice, you just happen to have the cash to spend on an airplane ticket, you were able to bribe an airport official to let your package get onto the airplane and then your military superiors just give you a slap on the hand as punishment. So you tell me.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

D-007 said:


> Well it is a bit hard to believe that you can just go AWOL at such short notice, you just happen to have the cash to spend on an airplane ticket, you were able to bribe an airport official to let your package get onto the airplane and then your military superiors just give you a slap on the hand as punishment. So you tell me.


*first of all, I don't need your approval for my sayings
second, yes I have the cash, I don't need to let you or anybody else know how I have it or when... 
third the "airport official" is only a guy working in the large cargo zone, barely speaks english, I wouldn't call him official.
and fourth about the army, they didn't know I was out of the country, and I also went on the weekend so they think I was absent for only one day.

listen, I don't need you coming here and saying infront of everyone that I'm lying just to make the story look nice, too bad this forum doesn't allow swearing.
and if afterall you still think I am, please, don't click my posts anymore.
thank you agent double O 7*


----------



## D-007

:lol: .

Firstly, I never said you were lying, I said I didn't believe it - that's *my* choice and *my* observation. If you did the whole trip to and from Germany, then good for you. A simple 'yes I did do it but you don't have to believe me if you don't want to' would have ended up with an apology from me - but not now.

I'd have thought you'd be more concerned with comments about your efforts on the tank setup and it's occupants, which I might add is very well done and can be an inspiration to others, instead of getting all bent out of shape about whether someone believes your trip or not. What do you want people to focus on here, the trip or the tank.

As for the swearing comment, well it takes a mature person to *NOT* swear ... but you did mention you are only 19.

And no worries, this will be my last post in your thread as there are better people with better manners on this forum.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

D-007 said:


> :lol: .
> 
> Firstly, I never said you were lying, I said I didn't believe it - that's *my* choice and *my* observation. If you did the whole trip to and from Germany, then good for you. A simple 'yes I did do it but you don't have to believe me if you don't want to' would have ended up with an apology from me - but not now.
> 
> I'd have thought you'd be more concerned with comments about your efforts on the tank setup and it's occupants, which I might add is very well done and can be an inspiration to others, instead of getting all bent out of shape about whether someone believes your trip or not. What do you want people to focus on here, the trip or the tank.
> 
> As for the swearing comment, well it takes a mature person to *NOT* swear ... but you did mention you are only 19.
> 
> And no worries, this will be my last post in your thread as there are better people with better manners on this forum.


*That's good to hear :fish: *


----------



## cichlids _killer

i dont give a **** how and what you do ..but that one nice looking tank ...i really love the background and the stock list .


----------



## khaki

*Ssssssspit_Fire*

awesome tank!
I believe you. You have pics to prove it. If you are LYING and i am saying *your not*, these are great pics! :thumb:

Some people expresses their opinions differently.


----------



## JBGC

Wow, awesome post great effort! :thumb:

I can only dream of picking out wild caught fish for such an impressive tank setup.

As for the post by D007 , dont think that response was required.. a comment on the tank and the job done would have been much more appreciated.


----------



## Hubbynz

I admire someone who goes through such lengths to follow their passion.

Amazing looking tank and fish.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt

Very nice.


----------



## Rockydog

Yes, that's an awesome adventure. Congratulations on your choice and all the hard work. You've done an absolutely beautiful job :drooling:


----------



## iceblue

Your time, effort, and stick to it attitude have paid off handsomely. Glad to hear your superiors went easy on you. I'm sure your a resourceful and valuable member to the team.

Your tank is awesome and I look forward to more pictures as the tank matures. :thumb:


----------



## dgarnier

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> I arrived to the wild tanganyika fish farm


A wild fish farm??? you can farm wild fish - I would have thought farmed fish are tank rasied


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

dgarnier said:


> Ssssssspit_Fire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I arrived to the wild tanganyika fish farm
> 
> 
> 
> A wild fish farm??? you can farm wild fish - I would have thought farmed fish are tank rasied
Click to expand...

*it's a farm that brings fish directly from the lake. 
and then being sold.*


----------



## FLGirl1977

Life is an adventure and some of the strangest things DO happen (and stranger for that matter)! :lol:

Awesome tank and set up!!! I'm so jealous... can I move in with you??? :wink: :lol: I could sit and look at that tank ALL day... maybe even dive in it! :roll:

Seriously though, man... that is definitely :thumb: :thumb: !!!!


----------



## Sin in Style2

how much did that background cost you in USD? I find them severly overpriced but i live in the states and not about to fly to germany to save on shipping fees lol.

Looks very nice. Dont agree with multiple locations of the same species due to breeding. As individuals they are amazing looking though. Personally all that time and effort sunk into it and getting WC i wouldnt have mixed locations so could enjoy breeding and selling F1s to the locals. Espcielly the the types you cant find locally.

Great looking tank and applaud you on your above and beyound efforts.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

Sin in Style2 said:


> how much did that background cost you in USD? I find them severly overpriced but i live in the states and not about to fly to germany to save on shipping fees lol.
> 
> Looks very nice. Dont agree with multiple locations of the same species due to breeding. As individuals they are amazing looking though. Personally all that time and effort sunk into it and getting WC i wouldnt have mixed locations so could enjoy breeding and selling F1s to the locals. Espcielly the the types you cant find locally.
> 
> Great looking tank and applaud you on your above and beyound efforts.


it was about 3300 USD after discount


----------



## TrashmanNYC

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> it was about 3300 USD after discount


----------



## lv8pv

Nice tank...

but all i can think about is the palatine people not even able to cross a road in their own country in hope to find bread. (of course that's probably not your fault, but i can't help think about it in contrast to your tank, trip and work in the army)


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

lv8pv said:


> Nice tank...
> 
> but all i can think about is the palatine people not even able to cross a road in their own country in hope to find bread. (of course that's probably not your fault, but i can't help think about it in contrast to your tank, trip and work in the army)


*ROFL
and you know why they cannot?
the west bank was sealed with with a big fence to keep the palastenians in their area to stop the weekly suicide bombings that happened every week in israel in a major city. that's why, there are several big barriers to let people come in to israel (for jobs, hospitals, govermnet offices, etc') but they also bomb these barriers. about the gaza strip, the israeli government stopped sending them supplies because there are sozens of rockets landing in israel every day, why do we have to give them supplies and also get bombarded. 
and last thing, ofcourse they cannot cross between their "own country", first, they don't have a country, the west bank and the gaza strip ar far away, and if there was a passage you will hear 3-4 suicide bombings each day inside israel. Once the missles will stop falling over our heads they will be able to pass freely and get their supplies*


----------



## lv8pv

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> lv8pv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tank...
> 
> but all i can think about is the palatine people not even able to cross a road in their own country in hope to find bread. (of course that's probably not your fault, but i can't help think about it in contrast to your tank, trip and work in the army)
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFL
> and you know why they cannot?
> the west bank was sealed with with a big fence to keep the palastenians in their area to stop the weekly suicide bombings that happened every week in israel in a major city. that's why, there are several big barriers to let people come in to israel (for jobs, hospitals, govermnet offices, etc') but they also bomb these barriers. about the gaza strip, the israeli government stopped sending them supplies because there are sozens of rockets landing in israel every day, why do we have to give them supplies and also get bombarded.
> and last thing, ofcourse they cannot cross between their "own country", first, they don't have a country, the west bank and the gaza strip ar far away, and if there was a passage you will hear 3-4 suicide bombings each day inside israel. Once the missles will stop falling over our heads they will be able to pass freely and get their supplies*
Click to expand...

Brainwash is not an easy thing to cope with.


----------



## Rockydog

Please don't destroy the thread with politics and religion.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

Rockydog said:


> Please don't destroy the thread with politics and religion.


*I agree
let's stop*


----------



## MidNightCowBoy

Amazing Tank!!! That must have cost a small fortune.


----------



## WietzeBron

Hi Spitfire,

Congratulations on your beautiful tank setup !! You managed to get a great result. You really wanted this to happen, considering the effort you took to bring the BTN backgrounds and modules in. 
The fish are nice too, but as you know, I would have preferred some larger Malawi predators. I wish you a lot of succes and enjoy your tank !!


----------



## bou

great backgound... i dream to find this kind of background for an affordable price in the futur...
maybe make with a cheap plastic or something more affordable...

continue your great job... i love all your photo and share your work at all step...
maybe another way to keep fish... some people have a lot of tank, with no decoration..
but your way to have great tank with a great decoration is a more attractive way to show fish and watch...

please add more photos in few month...


----------



## exasperatus2002

Wow. Incredible tank! Im glad you didnt get in more trouble. Thanks for all the pics. Im concerned though since you did it all from scratch, what about cycling your tank? Or did you add any bacterial treatments to jump start it. I'd hate to see you lose any when the amonia/nitrite spikes.[/list]


----------



## mittzgame

exasperatus2002 said:


> Wow. Incredible tank! Im glad you didnt get in more trouble. Thanks for all the pics. Im concerned though since you did it all from scratch, what about cycling your tank? Or did you add any bacterial treatments to jump start it. I'd hate to see you lose any when the amonia/nitrite spikes.[/list]


He's had the tank set up for a couple years (note the beginning where the tank started as a salousi colony) so I'm sure he kept his bio going from that as he used the same sump, etc.

I was so jealous of the salousi tank when I first saw it way back when and I'm even more jealous now!

Good Luck, and I too would like some updated pics in a few months!


----------



## schlekw

Rockydog said:


> ...Congratulations on your choice and all the hard work...


lol


----------



## fjohnny

good looking tank, but for the price of $3300 USD it's not worth it. 
There is another person in the forum with the exact background, his is much much better put to gether, both tank and the collection of fish he has. You tried to copy his setup, but didn't even come close to it 

Just my opinion ...


----------



## exasperatus2002

mittzgame said:


> exasperatus2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Incredible tank! Im glad you didnt get in more trouble. Thanks for all the pics. Im concerned though since you did it all from scratch, what about cycling your tank? Or did you add any bacterial treatments to jump start it. I'd hate to see you lose any when the amonia/nitrite spikes.[/list]
> 
> 
> 
> He's had the tank set up for a couple years (note the beginning where the tank started as a salousi colony) so I'm sure he kept his bio going from that as he used the same sump, etc.
> 
> I was so jealous of the salousi tank when I first saw it way back when and I'm even more jealous now!
> 
> Good Luck, and I too would like some updated pics in a few months!
Click to expand...

Sorry missed that part. Im at work & was trying to read it all between calls. must have thought that was a different thread.


----------



## JBGC

fjohnny, mate where is this fancy tank that was done cheaper and is "better" i'd love to see it... don't just make a statement like that without providing a link to the PROOF


----------



## fjohnny

JBGC, where in my above post, did I say it was done cheaper? Next time, read carefully then make a statment.

Here is a tank with the exact background, which is put together way better and with better collection of fish ...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=175666


----------



## Fogelhund

fjohnny said:


> JBGC, where in my above post, did I say it was done cheaper? Next time, read carefully then make a statment.
> 
> Here is a tank with the exact background, which is put together way better and with better collection of fish ...
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=175666


It is fair to have an opinion, but when one has an opinion, it is probably better off to state that it is an opinion and not a fact.

I don't believe that these are the same BTN modules.

Which one you find more aesthetically pleasing is your choice, and that is fair game.

Which particular set of fish you like better, is fair game as well, but to state categorically that one is a better collection is simply an opinion.

Both are very nice tanks, and both have nice collections of fish... a shame that such nice setups tend to bring out the jealous and angry remarks from some....


----------



## schlekw

yea gotta agree with fjohnny...

although i would love any tank that size with a BTN background... or the money to do it.


----------



## FishAreFriends

Fogelhund said:


> Both are very nice tanks, and both have nice collections of fish... a shame that such nice setups tend to bring out the jealous and angry remarks from some....


I think the biggest issue here is how the original poster goes about starting a thread. This is a fish forum. We do not need to know about how the background was obtained, or he is in the Israeli Army, or how he risked going to Germany or any of that. Post pics of the tank and thats it. In the past this was an issue with this same exactly poster because of his one topic title 400 gal teaser and in the thread itself there was one picture only of the corner of the tank...Again not needed as this isnt a game show. Post the pics or dont. This is what i believe creates tension here not the fact that he has this big tank which has not been stated how he affords all of this but claims its not his parents money. I cant put the two together but alas, lovely tank and i wish i had that sitting in my room.


----------



## Fogelhund

If people have a problem with a post/thread, there is a Report function at the top of each post.

Otherwise, let's keep it on topic. Personally, I thought a story about going to obtain a background wasn't too different than other people's stories of visiting fish rooms, building a tank, picking up fish....


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

Fogelhund said:


> If people have a problem with a post/thread, there is a Report function at the top of each post.
> 
> Otherwise, let's keep it on topic. Personally, I thought a story about going to obtain a background wasn't too different than other people's stories of visiting fish rooms, building a tank, picking up fish....


*thanks fogel

fisarefriends, didn't we agreed before that if you don't like my threads please don't click on them.
I think my story is perfectly fine, and if you don't like it please don't watch!*


----------



## FishAreFriends

Most people dont run the risk of getting in trouble with their superior for the things you mentioned though so it is different. I dont know how going to visit Pam Chins fish room compares to breaking the rules of my own military "Also, I am during my military service (I'm 19 years old) in the IDF (Israel's defense force - Israel's army) and went without permission while risking severe punishment." or bribing "Then a 50 euro bill was slipped into the guy's pocket and the package was on the plane " is comparable to any of the examples you listed. I dont know how the two are comparable :-?


----------



## FishAreFriends

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> fisarefriends, didn't we agreed before that if you don't like my threads please don't click on them.
> I think my story is perfectly fine, and if you don't like it please don't watch![/b]


Its hard to avoid it when it is being advertised in more than one section of this forum. And if you didnt noticed your tropheus picture thread, i am actually the only one to compliment it. I bet you didnt notice that now did ya? We only seem to remember the negatives, not the positives :wink:


----------



## ashilli48

Relax everyone!

The trip was just like anyone of the rest of us talking about a trip to Depot to get some plywood, or sand, etc. Keep in mind there is a a slight language barrier here, enough to come across different than if speaking to us in person. The guy seems passionate about his hobby.

The money spent is entirtely up to him. I seem thousands of dollars spent by every one of us on this site! His $3300 on one tank is probably exactly the same as some of us with 10, 20, 30, etc. tanks. Again it's about passion.

The other thing we (US, Canada, England, Nroway, etc) don't understand is the intense pressure of his daily life. Just look at the news. If a few thousand dollars sets him up with a paradise in his living room then so be it. I for one cannot imagine the pressure of defending my God given homeland from EVERYONE, on all sides.

I am not even sure why we would compare this tank to the other large tank using the BTN background. The modules chosen do not seem to similar and the fish are as different as night and day. Both are awesome in their own right and do not need a direct comparison drawn.

The only thing I can say is don't go scuba diving in the tank again! :lol:


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

*Hey all
FAF, still if you don't like my threads don't watch.
about the 3300USD, it's only the amount spent on the background itself, multiply this amount about 4-5 and that's the real amount this tank costs (+ 110 wild fish)*


----------



## Rizup

First I have to say awesome setup! I really like the modules and the way everything turned out. Great job. :thumb:

Second, I for one thought that the story of how the modules were acquired was very entertaining. Brings back memories of my own escapades trying to save money on a purchase or to see something in person before purchasing.


----------



## ridley25

I for one liked reading your background story; when they're boring or over my head, I just scroll down to the pictures!

One day I will buy a bike for $7,000 USD. So I will never admonish someone for pouring all their resources into a hobby.

[link to picture broke and was deleted by moderator]

A stunning and inspirational tank.

kevin


----------



## scuba20v

love the tank! hope some day i can make one like that. looks amazing. :drooling:

ridley25-- sick road bike! wish i had time to ride still, may be this summer


----------



## ridley25

That's a Cyclocross bike, my friend! Made in Belgium.

(Not to hijack the thread)


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Just like to say that I'm not particularly fond of the fish you house in that tank, BUT it is quite an amazing tank to look at, and I'm insanely jealous to say the least. The tank looks awesome, well done :thumb:


----------



## bac3492

Awesome tank man. Worth the money for sure. I can only wish to have a tank this nice one day. I really liked your saulosi tank though.

As far as israel. I wish the citizens of the US were more like those of Israel. They are the most dedicated and loyal of all. Each one is willing to risk their life for your natural rights that are discriminated against. The US would be a better country if we could learn something from your people.

Back to cichlids.....
How much did these fish actually cost you? Is Israel strict about importing?

What did you do with the saulosi? Sell them all of or move them to a smaller tank.


----------



## DeadFishFloating

Awesome tank mate. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Some of the people here who responded are real w4nk3rs.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

bac3492 said:


> Awesome tank man. Worth the money for sure. I can only wish to have a tank this nice one day. I really liked your saulosi tank though.
> 
> As far as israel. I wish the citizens of the US were more like those of Israel. They are the most dedicated and loyal of all. Each one is willing to risk their life for your natural rights that are discriminated against. The US would be a better country if we could learn something from your people.
> 
> Back to cichlids.....
> How much did these fish actually cost you? Is Israel strict about importing?
> 
> What did you do with the saulosi? Sell them all of or move them to a smaller tank.


*Thanks everyone
Israel is extremly strict about fish importing, especially cichlids, the fact that israle's endemic cichlids are near extinction, and we want to preserve them. Still the guys at the agriculture department made many rules and restrictions about cichlid importing, I mean ALL of malawi haplochromines are not allowed and many many others, for the only reason they were used to be called haplochromis. (we still find ways to ge those fish here)
all of my fish cost 4000 USD (all are WC)
I gave the salusi to a big fish farm here and now they are very common, I'm proud of myself cuz I'm the firest person who brought it to israel*


----------



## ashilli48

Talk about spending money check out this other thread in this very same forum:

My first Tanganyika


----------



## TheBanker

nice setup, professional photos really made it look nice.


----------



## F8LBITEva

That is a fantastic tank!!! I liked reading your post about aquiring the backround and such. All I could think was "this guy just might be crazier than me about his fish." Good luck with the fish and dont let the haters bother you. I know in other forums you can ask the moderators to remove distracting or unwanted posts from your thread, maybe they can do that for you here.


----------



## pugwash

Great journey, from reading all the way through this thread (and the saulosi tank when it was being built many moons ago) your threads are always interesting. Quite why they degenerate I'll never know.

Glad you're enjoying your tank - looks great :thumb:


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

pugwash said:


> Great journey, from reading all the way through this thread (and the saulosi tank when it was being built many moons ago) your threads are always interesting. Quite why they degenerate I'll never know.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your tank - looks great :thumb:


*thanks, though I don't think I got your last one
"Quite why they degenerate I'll never know."*


----------



## pugwash

Just that you put so much effort into your tank designs from construction to aquascaping, with great photo journals, and post on an aquatic apprecation site, for some not to appreciate with derogatory remarks.

Would be great if you post a progress update 6-9 months down the line. :thumb:


----------



## lou99

Haters - Please stop. This is truly an amazing post and tank setup. Lets appreciate it.

The stock you've chosen is great and truly something i'd like to do some day.

What about some sand sifters?


----------



## lou99

Question:

How do you handle a fish that died? or may be dead inside one of the pots?


----------



## Egon

Nice background! I have a background from AquaTerra and one from Pangea. I like them both! I happen to be in Israel for business (Ashdod) for the next month. I would love to see your tank?

Cheers


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

lou99 said:


> Question:
> 
> How do you handle a fish that died? or may be dead inside one of the pots?


*I don't, until now no fish has died. but if it will, it's big tank and a big sump system, the tank will handle it.*



Egon said:


> Nice background! I have a background from AquaTerra and one from Pangea. I like them both! I happen to be in Israel for business (Ashdod) for the next month. I would love to see your tank?
> 
> Cheers


*You will be gladly welcomed! Ashdod is about 40 minutes drive from my house in Tel-Aviv*


----------



## Josh_McFadden

Amazing post Spitfire. I also loved reading about how you acquired your background. Those who do not act never truly succeed. I cant wait to hear about your tank in a year from now. Keep us posted friend.

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## thefish

Amazing tank, when I have a place of my own, I want to do something like this with Tropheus and a BTN background. If only BTN had a supplier in the US....


----------



## Sulander

What an all round great tank. Truely fantastic and great story.
It should give alot of people around here alot of inspiration yet there seems to be some much hate. :-? 
It has certainly inspired me... I might even do a water change on my tank tonight! 

Well done.


----------



## Chris2500DK

Beautiful tank and fish.

I think it's a shame that you went though all that trouble to get wild caught fish and then you mix a lot of fish that can hybridize (black/white calvus with comps, different kinds of fronts etc). You have all these great fish and now you can't be sure that if they breed they'll be pure so you can sell them.

But I guess that's your decision


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

*thanks to all replies
Yesterday (December 14th) I applied my tank to the "Your Tanks" section. and only one day has passed and today on the 15th I got awarded TOTM 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/*



Chris2500DK said:


> Beautiful tank and fish.
> 
> I think it's a shame that you went though all that trouble to get wild caught fish and then you mix a lot of fish that can hybridize (black/white calvus with comps, different kinds of fronts etc). You have all these great fish and now you can't be sure that if they breed they'll be pure so you can sell them.
> 
> But I guess that's your decision


*hey man, about hybrids, I won't sell em.*


----------



## fongyfong

Nice Tank beautiful set up, i enjoyed reading the adventures of getting the background was very entertaining and you put in alot of effort into the tank and it has paid off =D> , next time i suggest if you do empty out your tank and take out the gravel, rather then going inside the tank with a dust and pan it will be alot easier and quicker just to get a vacuum cleaner and more effective too to take out the left over gravel :thumb:


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

Egon said:


> Nice background! I have a background from AquaTerra and one from Pangea. I like them both! I happen to be in Israel for business (Ashdod) for the next month. I would love to see your tank?
> 
> Cheers


*If you'd like I could take you to the fish farm I got thefish from, you could see there many species of wild collect and also breeding of wild tanganyikans*


----------



## CichlidLover2

This is amazing! Wish I had the budget for that!


----------



## TKC747

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

CichlidLover2 said:


> This is amazing! Wish I had the budget for that!


*savings my friend, It took me over a year of working to get the money.* :wink:


----------



## frogguy1

Your tank has always been amazing and gets better with every transformation. Bravo for great dedication.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

*I wanted to say thanks and give some credits to a person who helped me in the begining of the tank and even before I went to get my BTN's and also the tank which inspired me the most it was weitzebron's aquarium:*


----------



## WietzeBron

Thanks man, you're welcome !!


----------



## Kevin007

Do you have more pics of your 2nd inspiration tank? Its inspiring me too!


----------



## skiplin

Having read your story or adventure my first thought was this guy is totally nuts. I understand completely, only nuts like yourself make this hobby as good as it is. I hope you will keep up the adventures. Your tank is a thing of beauty. Keep up the great work. Do you have any other tanks? I would also like to see more detail on your sump system.

The whole adventure and the end (the tank) is terrific. I would like to go along on the next one. THANK YOU


----------



## mepeterser2451

cichlids _killer said:


> i dont give a darn how and what you do ..but that one nice looking tank ...i really love the background and the stock list .


actually thats a great story to go along with it and makes the tank even more impressive even though it is incredible by itself. i thought the diy section was all about the stories and how you get the things done. you did a great job and went through a lot! thanks for sharing.


----------



## mepeterser2451

also, don't take too much offense from the critics on here. they're just jerks because this isn't face to face or theyre just jerks period. rude and off subject comments like these should be deleted and the posters should be banned.

on the other hand, how have you not had a single death with your tropheus????! you must have a great setup. please post more pics. i want to start a tang tank this summer maybe a quarter of the size you got.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

*skpilin. thanks so much, means a lot
sometime I surprise myself and make me question about my own sanity 
I have many weird and somewhat insane stories about my aquariums (most of them are in the ages of 14-16) but this one sure does top's them all.

mepeterser2451,
thanks man, and no not even one tropheus is dead 
what do you guys want to know about the sump?*


----------



## mepeterser2451

well it looks like in the sump the water flows over the dividers. wouldn't more filtration occur if the water flowed alternating under and over the dividers? maybe i just cant tell.


----------



## mmd

amazing tank
I hope all is well with you given the current situation


----------



## exasperatus2002

ONce again I love the tank. I hope everythings ok with you & the tank during this time.


----------



## fmueller

I only just found this thread via the TOTM page, and have to say - awesome tank! I cried a few tears at first about the saulosi tank, that I saw photos of a long time ago and never forgot. But I am a huge fan of Tangayikan community setups myself, and absolutely love yours! Those BTN backgrounds always look stunning, and one day I'll probably have to buy one myself. I reckon they look better than anything I could built myself from concrete or styrofoam, but when I set up my 240G I simply couldn't afford one, so I built a background from real rocks, and I am super happy with it! From what I hear, there is quite a bit of desert in Israel, so one would assume there might be some cool looking rocks there as well. Especially considering your travel costs, I'd say you could have saved a pretty penny by using those! :lol:

Regarding the Euro 50 bribe to convince the cargo dudes to ship your huge parcel, that has to be the bargain of the century! I've never tried that in Germany, but I think I will now. Just a few weeks ago when my wife was checking in at Frankfurt airport to fly back to Ohio, Delta airlines was asking Euro 50 for 3kg over the limit in a regular suitcase. When I last visited Germany a few years ago, I paid Euro 100 for a suitcase that was a little over the weight limit, so again, Euro 50 extra for that humongous thing is nothing!

I'd be a little concerned about what's happening in all those pots at the back that you can't see into, but then I can never look behind the background in my 240G either, and have to rely on the filtration to be able to cope with whatever decays there. I did my best to limit the space behind that background, however, and my Fronts and other larger fish can't get there.

Last but not least, let me apologize on behalf of CF for the disturbing number of envious and unpleasant posts in your thread. It is unusual for this site. Thanks for not letting it get to you and thanks for sticking around and sharing pictures and information about your wonderful setups!

Frank


----------



## Afishionado

I just found this thread also via the TOTM link. Awesome tank - thanks for sharing all the pics. The background looks fantastic! All the fish look great, especially your ikolas they really pop! (but I am partial there :wink: ).

The story of how you evolved it to this point is a fascinating read. When you want something you really want it!  You obviously take great pride in having something that is both beautiful and unique to your area.


----------



## kindzius

What sand do you used for your tank?


----------



## Desi&lt;3

WOW i read all 6 pages and your tank is awsome =D> :dancing: :drooling: opcorn: :thumb:  Too many faces to make LOL


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

fmueller said:


> I only just found this thread via the TOTM page, and have to say - awesome tank! I cried a few tears at first about the saulosi tank, that I saw photos of a long time ago and never forgot. But I am a huge fan of Tangayikan community setups myself, and absolutely love yours! Those BTN backgrounds always look stunning, and one day I'll probably have to buy one myself. I reckon they look better than anything I could built myself from concrete or styrofoam, but when I set up my 240G I simply couldn't afford one, so I built a background from real rocks, and I am super happy with it! From what I hear, there is quite a bit of desert in Israel, so one would assume there might be some cool looking rocks there as well. Especially considering your travel costs, I'd say you could have saved a pretty penny by using those! :lol:
> 
> Regarding the Euro 50 bribe to convince the cargo dudes to ship your huge parcel, that has to be the bargain of the century! I've never tried that in Germany, but I think I will now. Just a few weeks ago when my wife was checking in at Frankfurt airport to fly back to Ohio, Delta airlines was asking Euro 50 for 3kg over the limit in a regular suitcase. When I last visited Germany a few years ago, I paid Euro 100 for a suitcase that was a little over the weight limit, so again, Euro 50 extra for that humongous thing is nothing!
> 
> I'd be a little concerned about what's happening in all those pots at the back that you can't see into, but then I can never look behind the background in my 240G either, and have to rely on the filtration to be able to cope with whatever decays there. I did my best to limit the space behind that background, however, and my Fronts and other larger fish can't get there.
> 
> Last but not least, let me apologize on behalf of CF for the disturbing number of envious and unpleasant posts in your thread. It is unusual for this site. Thanks for not letting it get to you and thanks for sticking around and sharing pictures and information about your wonderful setups!
> 
> Frank


*thanks a lot frank.
about the israel part being a desert, it's half true. israel has green areas in the north of the country, a beautiful coastline, and the south, that is half a desert. Israel's rocks to be find are limestone, lavastone, basalt and some others I don't remember. it could turn out very nice, but not as good as back to nature.
about the bribe, think about it, the price you and your wife paid, went to the airlines pocket, my 50 euro went to the cargo guy's pocket who make minimum wage.
Nimrod.*


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

kindzius said:


> What sand do you used for your tank?


*It's a white sand, white as a sheet of paper.
and it's grained like beach sand.*


----------



## edouthirt

Am I the only one who only sees 4 pictures on the original post? 90% say photobucket bandwith exceeded or something...


----------



## Aquanist

Edouthirt: No, you're not the only one.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

Aquanist said:


> Edouthirt: No, you're not the only one.


*yah guys
it'll be back again on the Feb 15th!*


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

*back up again!! (pictures)!*


----------



## non_compliance

:drooling:  :drooling:  =D> =D> =D> =D>

truely amazing tank.

I wish I could have gotten a 780 gallon tank recently advertised on CL for $750... lol! I would have done something like what you did.


----------



## slatefern

totally amazing tank. Wow! =D>


----------



## Agnag

Ssssssspit_Fire, I respect your passion for the hobby. One of the best tanks I have seen on this forum...


----------



## Lesley

Unbelievable! And such an entertaining story to go along with the fantastic pictures. 
Your fish are lucky, they live in a Utopia.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

*Thanks guys!!*


----------



## Malawi_G

Thats Dedication to the hobby....I can't believe you took all that risk......High risk, High reward....that's an awesome looking tank....


----------



## Jalo Reefa'

ISRAEL
Bemazal dagim"- "Pisces""
Tanganyika cichlids
Moshav zerufa- hof hacarmel
Tel- +972(0)504955955
Fax-+972(0)774955955
E-mail: [email protected]

Thats a lot of trouble to go through, seeing as there IS a distributor in your country!


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire

Jalo Reefa' said:


> ISRAEL
> Bemazal dagim"- "Pisces""
> Tanganyika cichlids
> Moshav zerufa- hof hacarmel
> Tel- +972(0)504955955
> Fax-+972(0)774955955
> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> Thats a lot of trouble to go through, seeing as there IS a distributor in your country!


That's the thing!!!
a week after I got back home with the backgrounds this guy started importing BTN.... btw, this is where I got my fish from


----------



## non_compliance

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> That's the thing!!!
> a week after I got back home with the backgrounds this guy started importing BTN.... btw, this is where I got my fish from


LoL... ain't that a b###h....


----------



## Scuttle

Ssssssspit_Fire -

Nice tank... wish we have a distributor here in the Philippines of that kind of background. I don;t have money use to fly to Germany just to get one...

Congrats!!!


----------



## onepiece

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling: I'm on my wat to Germany right now.lol I must have a tank like that, and some day I will.. Nice set-up.. =D>


----------



## ashilli48

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> *thanks to all replies
> Yesterday (December 14th) I applied my tank to the "Your Tanks" section. and only one day has passed and today on the 15th I got awarded TOTM
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/*
> 
> 
> 
> Chris2500DK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tank and fish.
> 
> I think it's a shame that you went though all that trouble to get wild caught fish and then you mix a lot of fish that can hybridize (black/white calvus with comps, different kinds of fronts etc). You have all these great fish and now you can't be sure that if they breed they'll be pure so you can sell them.
> 
> But I guess that's your decision
> 
> 
> 
> *hey man, about hybrids, I won't sell em.*
Click to expand...

Additionally, the likelihood of cross breeding should be lessened by the quantity of each species and size of the tank.


----------



## MrGuyPerson

Cool tank. Very diverse.

I guess this is a bit of an old thread, but I would ditch that plastic plant. It kind of throws off the natural feel of the tank that you spent all that money achieving. Unless you really like it


----------



## jfly

nice tank... id rather see you spend that much money on creating your own though.. just my opinion.. stunning tank to say the least.. the idf must pay well


----------



## nauTik

wow... I wish I would have come across this thread sooner, seriously amazing setup. Really interesting story behind it all as well, usually I just scroll down to the pictures in these types of threads, but you kept me interested very well .

I absolutely loved your saulosi setup, and this one is even more breathtaking. Those are some beautiful lookin fish.


----------



## parrdog

Such an amazing looking tank, just beautiful. Congrats on a superb job .

Any updated full tank shots?

Cheers,
Jamie.


----------



## howajj

you may be lying you may not who cares this is about the set up and fish and they are all sweet good job nice moby :thumb:


----------



## seyfi33

Amazing tank...awesome fishes..thanks to share that post )have a nice day


----------



## akraziatic

*takes hat off*

Done well my friend.


----------



## ben1988

personally if he were to lie i wouldnt care. We all have read books and stories that have some truth and some lie to em. its about the story and keeping people interested enough to read the whole thing. I think the tank looks great no matter the means and how much he paid for things. We should stop asking for prices in threads it just creates issues. If you wanna know hoe much send a pm guys.

great job :thumb:


----------



## tpabpi

=D> =D> =D>

Congratulations on a project worked to perfection.

Could you please provide more information on the styles of background and what modules you used to accomplish this amazing presentation.

I have been considering placing a background in a 180 gal tank and the research to this point has left me with questions that I believe you have the answers to.


----------



## phillyb

WOW. Very nice! :thumb:

I like the wild fish place, I wish we had ANYTHING of that nature here. All I have locally are the generic fish stores.


----------



## dublord

this is the most amazing set up iv ever seen :fish:


----------



## Tiberian

nice


----------



## Tiberian

nice


----------



## zfunk007

Well I will have to say that this is a beautiful tank. The background really does look incredibly authentic. Bravo :thumb:


----------



## mightyevil

Just...WOW!


----------



## frank1rizzo

OMG... that is sick!


----------



## murof-dilhcic

a 350L pump? a bit too small for such huge amount of water...


----------



## aandfsoccr04

post new pictures of the tank. I can't see any of the ones from the very beginning of the post.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan

SSSSSSSSSSspit great job!

I want to do the same thing - get rid of the multiple tanks I have and just get one BIG one!

It's great to see the passion you have for our hobby!

:thumb: =D>


----------



## Danzx6r

WOW! Great work matey!

I tried taking a WW2 sign out of Germany in a 4 foot square box! Had same problems!!!

The tank is amazing, I have to stick to my 40" but I intend to be as dedicated 

Well done :thumb:


----------



## przezda

Respect, 
PS I like the story and belive....


----------



## sulcata2big

lovely tank :thumb: :thumb:

mick :drooling:  :dancing: :fish: :fish: :fish: =D>


----------



## PfunMo

Great setup and great story. The only downside to reading about it is the griping. There are those who do what it takes and there are those who have not dared to do much. Any one who has spent much time in a unknown situation might have much the same story. The difference is a lot of us would be telling about the bottle of booze we got or such worthless adventure. At least he has something to show for his trouble. All I have to tell about my military time is getting thrown out for dumb stunts like drinking. Lighten up and enjoy. You may have an adventure worth talking about someday. :thumb:


----------



## TKC747

*PfunMo*, well said...WoW BTW


----------



## Askwhy

Wow , i must say that after i saw this thread i was so impressed , then i saw how someone started in with negative comments , most likely from someone who has a 10 gallon tank , but as for the story real or not i think adds not only to the awsome job on the pictures you took for us but adds to the beauty of the best looking tank i have seen on this fourm or in person , so ignore the haters and kudos on the best looking tank i only dream of having one day.


----------



## [email protected]

fantastic setup !


----------



## john73738

Fantastic is all I have to say.. :thumb:


----------



## pappyy3

Fantastic set-up and fish collection.

I'm in awe and jealous at the same time - :thumb:


----------



## maddyfish

D-007 said:


> Well it is a bit hard to believe that you can just go AWOL at such short notice, you just happen to have the cash to spend on an airplane ticket, you were able to bribe an airport official to let your package get onto the airplane and then your military superiors just give you a slap on the hand as punishment. So you tell me.


Ha, guess you've not had much interaction with Israelis. They are crazy, and they believe that they can do absolutely anything. This is exactly the type of thing that a young Israeli would do.

Here's quote for you that typifies the Israeli attitude

"The difficult we do immediately. The impossible takes a little longer."

Awesome tank, - Ã-Å¾Ã-Â·Ã-â€"Ã-Â¼Ã-Â¸Ã-Å" Ã-ËœÃ-â€¢Ã-Â¹Ã-â€˜. Ã-ÂªÃ-Â¼Ã-â€¢Ã-Â¹Ã-â€œÃ-Â¸Ã-â€


----------



## KiDD

Great Tank..


----------



## jimmie

maaaaannnnn you did that man nice nice ice nice!!!!! whooooooooo =D> opcorn: :fish: :thumb:  the best I have seen so for.


----------



## hbbyhorse

All I can say is WOW!!!

And here I thought a trip to PetSmart was harrowing! LOL

Great looking setup =D>


----------



## sjnovakovich

Ok... here goes. I didn't read the entire thread, but I did read your entire adventure and found it very interesting.

Firs, let me say, your setup is amazing. I'd love to have one that is that big. I've seen these type of setups in person, and pictures don't even come close.

Now, my big question. Why the heck didn't you just get them to ship the background to you from Germany? What did I miss?

Again, congratulations on a great aquarium.

Steve


----------



## kiriyama

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: 
:fish: :thumb:


----------



## norden

lol this is amazing, I read the story and it was great, beautiful tank, GREAT ideas.

very impressive, but a question. not trying to offend you in anyway just wondering, how much would you say you have spent on this?

one more, how much have you spent on the entire hobby?


----------



## alanrichie

Really sad the people that went on the attack from the start, its so obvious there jealous.

Really love it! One of the best *** seen, i woulda stuck to one species of tropheus myself though!

You say close to 15,000 USD. Daym! Sometime i hope to beat that haha

19 out of 10!

Amazing!


----------

